# So, is there a list somewhere listing moderators?



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

threelittlestars said:


> I just have a question/request and i don't know exactly how to find one.
> 
> Thanks!


PM Elegirl


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

List

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/technical-difficulties/58081-list-moderators.html#post16069186


----------



## CuriousBlue (Oct 7, 2016)

Thanks! That's very useful!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

PM me! I am working on my computer and get a ping telling me I have PMs. 
@threelittlestars I just sent you a PM.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

CuriousBlue said:


> Thanks! That's very useful!


Unfortunately if they gave you the secret list of mods, they'd have to kill you.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Is it possible to get a list of current active mods? The list I am looking at has some mods that have not been on TAM for a long time.

Thank you.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Here is the updated list http://talkaboutmarriage.com/technical-difficulties/58081-list-moderators.html


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

rockon said:


> Is it possible to get a list of current active mods? The list I am looking at has some mods that have not been on TAM for a long time.
> 
> Thank you.


The mods who are currently active are at the bottom of the mod list, from French Fry down. The others still have mod permissions but have not logged in for some time.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Thank you @EleGirl. 

Miss Amp and Deejo. They both had such a wicked sense of humor.


----------

